# 25 milliards d'apps. C'est un français qui va gagner



## r e m y (19 Février 2012)

Je prends les paris qu'un français va être le vainqueur du 25 milliardième téléchargement sur l'appStore

Pourquoi?  réponse dans cette copie d'écran...


----------



## Pomologue (26 Février 2012)

La différence de temps que met ta connexion à afficher un site US et un site FR explique tout 

Différence de quelques secondes certes mais il faut croire que c'est suffisant!


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2012)

Pomologue a dit:


> La différence de temps que met ta connexion à afficher un site US et un site FR explique tout
> 
> Différence de quelques secondes certes mais il faut croire que c'est suffisant!



L'explication n'est pas là, car le site US ou le site FR, les 2 sont hébergés au même endroit ... 

et l'écart ne fait que grandir! 1000 de différence le 19 février, 10 000 d'écart aujourd'hui


----------



## Pomologue (26 Février 2012)

Excuse moi de te contredire.

Petit test simple à réaliser si tu veux être convaincu : tape sur l'invite de commande ping www.apple.com puis ping www.apple.fr.
Dans mon cas les deux serveurs ayant répondu sont un serveur situé en Suisse (près de Zurich) d'une part et pour www.apple.com un serveur situé à Cupertino (pas très étonnant ).

http://www.localiser-ip.com/?ip=17.149.160.31
http://www.localiser-ip.com/?ip=92.123.229.15


----------



## r e m y (26 Février 2012)

Si tu regardes bien mes copies d'écran, les 2 viennent de www.apple.com
(http://www.apple.com et http://www.apple.com/fr )


----------



## Powerdom (8 Mars 2012)

Perdu


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2012)

Je vais demander l'intervention de l'ONU pour vérifier la validité de la procédure!


----------



## chibi23 (28 Décembre 2012)

tape sur l'invite de commande ping www.apple.com puis ping www.apple.fr.
Dans mon cas les deux serveurs ayant répondu sont un serveur situé en Suisse (près de Zurich) d'une part et pour www.apple.com un serveur situé à Cupertino (pas très étonnant ).


----------

